# Creeks or lakes?



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you guys have bettter luck catching bigger channels in the creeks or in, lakes? I almost always fish lakes with not many fish over a pound or so. Should I try creeks?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

I catch them in the Scioto any where from 2 to 10 pounds consistently....there are some good sized channels in deer creek lake also.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes.......lol. Early in the year I do best where the creeks flow into the lakes. Spring rain brings food down the creek and all the channels come across the lake to feed. Almost all of my 5-12# channels come out of the scioto river but Ill only catch one or two at a time. Maybe 1 large channel, 2 flathead, and 3 gar is a normal night. But when I fish the creek end of paintcreek or lake white after a spring rain ill catch 10-20 catfish from bullheads to 8# channels. Any spot in a creek close to dumping into a river or very large creek will hold some nice channels. Now that i channel catfish out of the kayak iv found spots in the main lake that I can pull out nice channels one after another, and thats in a lake that id only ever had luck creek fishing and stuggled bank fishing the main lake.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

basshunter12 said:


> Do you guys have bettter luck catching bigger channels in the creeks or in, lakes? I almost always fish lakes with not many fish over a pound or so. Should I try creeks?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


you might want to quit catfishing, seriously you live in cambridge and you want us to believe that you have never caught a cat over a pound in either salt fork or seneca sorry bro, i know their had to be others who were thinking the same thing


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

negs said:


> you might want to quit catfishing


Seriously? That is complete BS. The kid is on here trying to learn and get better and your going to take shots at him. Don't be a waste of space.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

rustyfish said:


> Seriously? That is complete BS. The kid is on here trying to learn and get better and your going to take shots at him. Don't be a waste of space.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Agreed

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

just sayin cattin might not be his thing, given his name and fish count it seems that bassin is his forte. i mean i'm sure KVD isn't much of a cat man,lol thats not a bad thing. besides you two need to lighten up, i was just trying to be funny and think most that read my post will realize that. didn't know that wasn't allowed so i apologize basshunter. as far as creek or lake your going to find big ones in both can't say that one is better than other its all about locating them just like bass fishing. being from cambridge puts you in an excellent location with salt fork, seneca, and wills creek all in your backyard. all have nice numbers of 5-10+lbs so if you keep at it you should hook some at some point, good luck!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Lakes for sure, they seem verry skittish in rivers for me
But I'm up north might be different down south?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I catfish all the time. I consistantly fish catfish tournaments lol. Personally I catch all of my bigger cats in lakes but I was jw about everybody else. haha ive also caught plenty of 8-12# channels. And I just havent updated my fish count lately. Its much much higher than it shows

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

